# union force/data weight



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

can anyone compare the weight of the union force or data to other bindings.

preferably rome targa's or cartels. just want to get a sense.

thanks


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/eq...010-flux-super-titan-bindings.html#post245803


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a small postage scale and i'll be on a mission this fall to weigh as many bindings as shops will allow. I hear Flux is reducing their weight so I'm pretty pumped on that. I'll report the findings when I compile a good list of results.


----------



## dryphi (Mar 31, 2011)

Extremo said:


> I have a small postage scale and i'll be on a mission this fall to weigh as many bindings as shops will allow. I hear Flux is reducing their weight so I'm pretty pumped on that. I'll report the findings when I compile a good list of results.


Did you ever get around to this, rather ambitious, comparison?
If not, do you at least know what the Cartels weight?

That info could be compared to the chart shown in the earlier link.


----------

